# Foggs Famous Sauce Milkyway



## Steyn777 (20/12/17)

I can't seem to find this juice anywhere. Any help please?


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Perhaps try Sir Vape @Steyn777


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

Steyn777 said:


> I can't seem to find this juice anywhere. Any help please?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/foggs-the-milky-way-30ml-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (20/12/17)

Thanks guys, was looking for something a bit bigger than 30ml but beggers can't be choosers I suppose. Lol


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Give them a call @Steyn777 
Maybe they can help you out


----------



## Sir Vape (21/12/17)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks guys, was looking for something a bit bigger than 30ml but beggers can't be choosers I suppose. Lol



120ml's in Milky Way will be available next year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/12/17)

Now that is awesone newsm thanks for informing me...will hang tight for a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

